# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termite Barrier

## garfield

Hi everyone,  
Looking at getting a termite barrier installed around home and would like some opinions on which type is best and a rough cost to have it done please. Only early looking at it but I did see some DIY kits available at Bunnings but not sure they'd be any good though.  
Rough cost and recommendations much appreciated.  
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## Bros

A bit more info would be good eg is their concrete to be drilled?

----------


## garfield

Thanks for the reply Bros. Yes sorry, I am on a slap brick house.

----------


## Bros

I was meaning do you have paths around the house from the building out?
There are a couple of chemicals used, one I know about is Termador, this is available in two versions one very expensive but a lesser amount can be used. I see Tremador can be bought on line but I don’t know the quality.

----------


## garfield

I have a concreted pergola area and a path that goes all the way across the back of the house and then down the side we have pebbles all the way down the side.

----------


## Marc

Call a couple of pest control dudes and let them talk. 
Termidor is so far the best chemical for a barrier. It's not very toxic, Fipronil is the same stuff we used to put on dogs to control fleas before the more modern Afoxolaner that controls also ticks. 
A barrier done by professionals, is high volume of solution pumped in the ground around the slab or through the slab by drilling.  
There are other ways to DIY, by digging round holes in the dirt and installing plastic tubes called traps. Inside you can put sticks of softwood impregnated with fipronil. Needs periodic inspection and refilling. You can improvise traps with small polystyrene boxes, make holes in the underside and place the bait inside.  
Avoid the old Biflex or similar that works on repelling termites or killing on contact. Termites detect and learn quickly to avoid the chemical. They are not able to detect Termidor. Also, it takes advantage of termites social habits of grooming each other and passing the toxin to the rest of the colony. If the queen is killed, the whole colony dies

----------


## Bros

If you get someone to do the job you can save money if you drill the holes yourself. All the termite people have good impact drivers and you can drill them yourself. If you have tiles in the pergola you can buy some diamond drill cheap and drill on the tile intersection and do this for the depth of the tile then use a 6mm drill on the concrete.  
After it has been done you can tap a small bit of dowel in the hole and top with grout and the holes become close to invisible. 
The pebbles will have to be scraped away and a trench dug to pour in the
termicide then cover with soil.

----------


## garfield

> Call a couple of pest control dudes and let them talk. 
> Termidor is so far the best chemical for a barrier. It's not very toxic, Fipronil is the same stuff we used to put on dogs to control fleas before the more modern Afoxolaner that controls also ticks. 
> A barrier done by professionals, is high volume of solution pumped in the ground around the slab or through the slab by drilling.  
> There are other ways to DIY, by digging round holes in the dirt and installing plastic tubes called traps. Inside you can put sticks of softwood impregnated with fipronil. Needs periodic inspection and refilling. You can improvise traps with small polystyrene boxes, make holes in the underside and place the bait inside.  
> Avoid the old Biflex or similar that works on repelling termites or killing on contact. Termites detect and learn quickly to avoid the chemical. They are not able to detect Termidor. Also, it takes advantage of termites social habits of grooming each other and passing the toxin to the rest of the colony. If the queen is killed, the whole colony dies

  Thanks heaps for the detailed reply Marc, really appreciate it.  
Do you know if the DIY system is any good please? I guess if it doesn't go completely around the perimeter of the house like the others you wouldn't get the same protection would you?  
Thanks

----------


## garfield

> If you get someone to do the job you can save money if you drill the holes yourself. All the termite people have good impact drivers and you can drill them yourself. If you have tiles in the pergola you can buy some diamond drill cheap and drill on the tile intersection and do this for the depth of the tile then use a 6mm drill on the concrete.  
> After it has been done you can tap a small bit of dowel in the hole and top with grout and the holes become close to invisible. 
> The pebbles will have to be scraped away and a trench dug to pour in the
> termicide then cover with soil.

  Thanks heaps Bros 
Do you know roughly how much it would cost for a pest control mob to supply and install one of their termite barriers ?  
Thanks

----------


## Bros

> Thanks heaps Bros 
> Do you know roughly how much it would cost for a pest control mob to supply and install one of their termite barriers ?  
> Thanks

  Sorry but no idea but from Marc and my reply you will be in a position as to what they are talking about.

----------


## droog

> Thanks heaps for the detailed reply Marc, really appreciate it.  
> Do you know if the DIY system is any good please? I guess if it doesn't go completely around the perimeter of the house like the others you wouldn't get the same protection would you?  
> Thanks

  The idea with the traps is to provide something more tasty for the termites, draw them in feed them and let them carry it back to the nest. A lot depends on placement and regular monitoring.
Professional supplied ones I looked at in the past there was no poison, just good termite food to draw them in. The company regularly monitored them and poison was only added once termites were detected in the traps. It was an annual payment for the service. 
One of the DIY suppliers for a bit of reading. https://termicuretermitebaits.com.au/buy-termite-baits/

----------


## garfield

Thanks men. I'll give a few a call and see if I can get a quote etc.

----------

